# Laser-Pointer Danger



## smm999 (Mar 27, 2015)

I am New to this site, and had no idea that there would be a Forum devoted to Lasers, so my apologies if my comment below is common knowledge within the Laser Professional/Enthusiast community: 

Incidents involving individuals directing "Laser-Pointer Beams" at aircraft, (even the dollar-store variety models), Can and Do result in Federal Criminal Prosecutions and Convictions. Be aware........


----------



## smokinbasser (Mar 28, 2015)

Even pointing a laser into the sky can bring LEO down on your noggin. the beam might reach a plane you cannot even see with bare eyes. I keep my laser aimed at lower buildings near and far just to see how far I can see the point of light. Triangulation can find your place fairly easily.


----------



## ks_physicist (Apr 7, 2015)

Did you read through the laser forum prior to posting that?

I'm not saying you're wrong, but even a brief trip into the forum would find many posts on eye safety, aircraft incidents, legal and illegal acts in various jurisdictions, etc.


----------



## robertkoa (Apr 3, 2016)

ks_physicist said:


> Did you read through the laser forum prior to posting that?
> 
> I'm not saying you're wrong, but even a brief trip into the forum would find many posts on eye safety, aircraft incidents, legal and illegal acts in various jurisdictions, etc.



Hey ..since you are a Physicist...
My idea for Lasers is to only get a 5 milliwatt green and possibly a Blue these are from Z-Bolt not the pen type and have IR Filters.

No goggles needed when used carefully BUT on the Green - will that be visible off Axis for more than a Mile ?

I am concerned that a Pilot might even see the Beam or Spot ANYWHERE not in his path or even in his direction etc.

Supposed visibilty is up to 5 miles on the 5mw green [ really the power rated accurately] ...
Some legal reports I have read suggest that if a Pilot even SEES a Laser Beam anywhere on Horizon they Report it...

How safe am I NOT POINTING anywhere near a Plane but will someone see a 5mw ?

What do you think?

I read a report of a Guy pointing a Laser Hair Growth Comb at a plane and being arrested !

Pilots have reported a LOT of affects to their Vision and Headaches etc etc which are not possible at distance and through the protected glass etc.

So I don't want them to even SEE my beam on the ground....

I don't want them to see my car headlights lol.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 4, 2016)

I ordered a few 2xAAA red and green 1mw lasers from eBay to play with my kittens, 1mw (class 2) as they are the only ones legal in the UK and i wanted low power so i don't damage the kittens eyes, I watched an ebay video where this guy tested the power, the red was 50mw and the green was 70mw

John.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Apr 4, 2016)

A 5mw laser shouldn't be visible off-axis more than a few meters.
I have tested a 30mw green laser at about 60m being the absolute maximum.
1W green was about 800 meters. 
Being barely visible so that only someone who was looking for it would see it.
The visibility drops off very quickly because most of the light is slightly deflected or reflected almost straight back. This means the beam is most visible when looking near the source or when the laser is pointed near you.
I have had a 1watt laser pointed straight up for over an hour at least a dozen times with no problems just avoid hitting the flight paths of aircraft.


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 19, 2016)

smokinbasser said:


> Even pointing a laser into the sky can bring LEO down on your noggin. the beam might reach a plane you cannot even see with bare eyes. I keep my laser aimed at lower buildings near and far just to see how far I can see the point of light. Triangulation can find your place fairly easily.



...but how far could go a laser beam?If we don't even see a plane,it there is a 99% possibility that it is at about 30,000ft height.Can a laser beam reach such a height?
I have one blue laser at 1.3W,and I have ordered another blue one,at 4+W.Could these lasers, reach this height?


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 19, 2016)

Quite happy I just use mine for presentations in a room...No anorak needed for me.


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 19, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> ...but how far could go a laser beam?If we don't even see a plane,it there is a 99% possibility that it is at about 30,000ft height.Can a laser beam reach such a height?
> I have one blue laser at 1.3W,and I have ordered another blue one,at 4+W.Could these lasers, reach this height?



I believe the concern is much more with landing (& presumably taking off) where the pilot is more likely to have to take some action in case of and cannot risk losing his / her vision. At 30,000 feet there are on autopilot I would believe & other than UFOs there should not nearly as much to be concerned about (in terms of having to take manual control).


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you for the response guys.


----------



## herektir (Apr 22, 2016)

Another thing to think about, pointed nearly straight up all a laser is going to do is light up the bottom of the plane somewhere, a pilot isnt going to see that. Never know though if new planes have sensors periodically placed to detect beams.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 22, 2016)

herektir said:


> Another thing to think about, pointed nearly straight up all a laser is going to do is light up the bottom of the plane somewhere, a pilot isnt going to see that. Never know though if new planes have sensors periodically placed to detect beams.



Just ban lasers is the easy solution as the consumer cannot be trusted to use one correctly as your post suggests.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 22, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> Just ban lasers is the easy solution as the consumer cannot be trusted to use one correctly as your post suggests.



Another case of a few bad apples ruining something for everyone else. Really fair.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 22, 2016)

FRITZHID said:


> Another case of a few bad apples ruining something for everyone else. Really fair.



A UK national sport I am afraid.Kids eating too much sugar so they introducing a sugar tax


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 23, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> Just ban lasers is the easy solution as the consumer cannot be trusted to use one correctly as your post suggests.



I think that having guns free to buy and sell,as in the States,is more dangerous than having a laser.But the don't ban them.(We talk about much money as you understand)...


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 23, 2016)

But will Laser Guns be banned when they become practical.



Theodore41 said:


> I think that having guns free to buy and sell,as in the States,is more dangerous than having a laser.But the don't ban them.(We talk about much money as you understand)...


----------



## herektir (May 4, 2016)

There is already some almost laser guns being made, google up laser shotgun, its a multi-emitter 40 watt overall output handheld. I have several class 3b lasers myself and like others i just avoid shining them upwards into flight paths of planes. Class 4 are just too much, need googles on near 100% of the time because even specular reflections are dangerous.


----------



## SemiMan (Jun 27, 2016)

Planes at altitude are going 250 meters per second.

At 5000 meters, a typical 1millirad beam is 5 meters in diameter.

If you are hand holding your laser, the end of the beam is moving .... fast.

A 1W green laser will be equivalent to about 20 lux at 5000 meters.

Unless you are intentionally targeting a plane, your odds of randomly hitting one are pretty much 0. Even if you did, you would hit the bottom of the plane.

Where the issues occur are where planes are low to the ground as the angle is such you can illuminate the cockpit, the distances are short so the brightness is much higher, and people are targeting the plane so the exposure time is significantly higher.

If you have a 25mW green laser for star pointing, unless you live near an airport, you don't need to worry. If you have something bigger, just use common sense.

As someone pointed out, pilots cannot see the beam in the sky unless the beam is very powerful and close and the atmospheric conditions are right which usually limits distance any way.


Blue lasers are inherently more dangerous and less eye safe and unless you have a laser power meter, that 5mW could be a lot more. I have a 1W blue that looks brighter, but not that much brighter than my 50mW green. It is way way more dangerous.


----------



## Accutronitis (Jan 7, 2017)

If you misuse a laser the cops will find you sooner or later......


----------

